# محركات الديزل



## الوطن الحزين (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
................
المقدمة 
في عام 1893 م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو ما يسمى بمحرك ديزل 

........
أجزاء محرك الديزل 








..............
مميزات محرك الديزل
1-كفاءة حرارية عالية نتيجة زيادة نسبة الانضغاط في محركات الديزل وينتج عن ذالك انخفاظ نسبة الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 
2-قلة حدوث الحرائق 
3-توليد عزم دوران كبير عند السرعات المنخفضة 
4-نواتج احتراق اقل ضررا مقارنه بمحركات البنزين
5-طول العمر الافتراضي للمحرك 
6-رخص الوقود المستخدم 

عيوب محرك الديزل 
1-كبر وزن محرك الديزل (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )
2-ظهور الدخان عند الأحمال المختلفة 
3-دقة صيانة منظومة الحقن
4-تسارع المحرك بطيء (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )

الفرق بين محرك الديزل والبنزين
الديزل 
1-لا يوجد في دائرة الإشعال ( دلكو و كويل و بواجي و اسلاك بواجي )
2-استبدال الكلبريتر أو البخاخ (بأنواعه ) ب مضخة ديزل 
3- اختلاط الوقود والهواء يكون داخل عرفة الاحتراق بينما البنزين يكون خراجه


.......
كيف يعمل محرك الديزل 
عمل محرك الديزل مشابه لحد كبير للمحرك البنزين 
ولكن يختلف عنه 
انه يكون الإشعال جبري (عن طريق ضغط المكبس (البستم ) بدلا عن البوجي في محرك البنزين )




شوط السحب
يتم في هذه المرحلة فتح صمام الهواء ومن ثم دخول الهواء الى غرفة الاحتراق ويعتمد كمية الهواء الداخل 
على حجم المحرك و إبعاد الاسطوانة وشكل تصميم مجاري السحب
شوط الضغط 
يتم في هذه المرحلة ضغط الهواء بداخل الاسطوانة 
1-نسبة الانضغاط حوالي 1:20 في المحركات المزودة بالشاحن التربييني
2-نسبة الانضغاط 1:18 في المحركات العادية 
3-ضغط الانضغاط 30-55 بار تقريبا 
4-درجة حرارة الهواء 500- 750 درجه مئوية تقريبا 
وكل هذا يساعد على الاشتعال الذاتي عند الحقن

شوط القدرة 
يتم في هذه المرحلة الاستفادة من الشغل الناتج من عملية الاحتراق 
شوط العادم 
يفتح صمام العادم لكي يتم طرد الغاز الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق 

.............

أنواع المضخات الديزل 
يوجد نوعان من المضخات 
الأول 
مضخة دائرية
الثانية 
مضخة مستقيم





اليمنى 
دائريه 
الايسرى 
مستقيمه
اشكال مختلف من المضخات 




........................
أنواع الرشاشات ( بخاخات )
1-مباشر 
2-غير مباشر




مقارنه بينهما 




........................
شمعات التسخين 
تجهز محركات الحق الغير المباشر أو بعض المحركات الصغيرة الحديثة ذات الحقن المباشر بدائرة كهربية متصلة بشمعات تسخين تركب بجوار الرشاش وبداخل غرف الاحتراق للتسخين الهواء بداخلها للمساعدة المحرك تشغيلة في حالات الطقس الباردة أو توقف المحرك لفترات طويلة دون العمل وتركب بوضع تكون فيه قريبة من الرشاش (البخاخ ) 




..................
إشكال غرف الاحتراق
في محركات الديزل يتم تجهيز الخليط الهواء والوقود بداخل غرفة الاحتراق وبحسب جودة هذا الخليط يتم الاحتراق الكامل أو العكس 
هذه نموذج من غرفة احترق (حركة دورا نية )




............
وفي النهاية ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
من لديه اضافه 
فلا يبخل بها 
او من لديه سؤال 
فاليسال
ودمتم سالميين 

المراجع 
1- محركات الاشعال بالضغط 
2- تكنولوجيا المركبات الاليه


----------



## مهندس حطاب (22 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية موضوع جميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## lah-mohamed (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا عن الموضوع المقدم


----------



## مصباح عبدالله (29 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله موضوع فى غاية الروعة 

منتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك 

لك منى كل الاحترام


----------



## maarafa (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خبر ياخى ولكنى اريد اناعرفعدد الحساسات الموجوده فى محرك الديزل ووظيفه كل حساس
فذا كان لديك افاده فايدنى افادك الله


----------



## saad_aljuboury (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع حلو


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع 
مع تحياتي


----------



## الحب الاو (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## أبو المجمد (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه ونفع به كل المسلمين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي ( الوطن الحزين ) انشاء الله يكون (الوطن السعيد )00 وتكون سعيد دائمآ0

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالرحمن سلامة (2 أبريل 2010)

شكراً أخي على هذه المعلو مات القيمة وننتظر المزيد خاصة فيما يخص اللإحصائيات


----------



## ben samiy (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بارك الله في مجهودك وجزاك احسن الجزاء


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز عى هذه المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## مبارك أحمد محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

*سيارات الفورد*

سيارت الفورد الامريكية ذات المحرك الديزل والجير اتوماتيكي 
المشكلة انطفاء المحركة بدون مقدمات ثم العمل بعد مرور ساعتين الي الاربع لفترات مختلفة واخيرا توقف تام


----------



## مبارك أحمد محمد (25 يونيو 2010)

المديل 2005


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (25 يونيو 2010)

الوطن الحزين .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. إبداع يا أخي الكريم .. واصل هذا الإبداع .. ونفعنا الله بما نعلم وعلمنا الله مالم نعلم 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wahbaebraheem (29 يونيو 2010)

جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (2 يوليو 2010)

مششششكووور


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## black88star (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكور على المعلومة الممتازة
عوآفي


----------



## walidenginer (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع وربنا يذيدك كمان وكمان*​


----------



## راعي السوزو (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## علي نبيل محمود (15 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ممكن أحد يقول لي كيف أحص على صور لمحرك الديزل وشكرأ*


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

الله يزيدك علم ومعرفة أكتر لتوصل لطموحك الكبير وتحققه


----------



## haskoo29 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولو تكرمت معلومات كامله عن محركات الديزل


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (3 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الانيق


----------



## Engineerbadr (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamer abeed (21 أغسطس 2011)

الدفرنس الخلفى يصدر صوت عالى هل يوجد طريقة لاصلاحة


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## الشمري الشمري (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حازم طارق (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيل على هذا التوضيح


----------



## ابو امامه احمد (25 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله والحمد لله


----------



## ابو امامه احمد (25 يناير 2012)

*Sudan*

الله اكبر:31::73:


----------



## تايسون الابيض (6 أبريل 2012)

نريد توضيح اكثر من فضلك


----------

